# Corsair H100 in Antec 1200 Integrieren - Hilfe gefragt



## Orpheus1982 (12. November 2011)

Servus Gemeinde,

ich bin mal wieder am basteln. Ich schraube mir jetzt doch den i72600k ins Gehäuse. Kühlen wollte ich das Gerät mit der Corsair H100. In meinem Gehäuse den Antec1200 befinden sich am Hinteren Gehäuseausgang zwei beleuchtete 120mm Lüfter die warme Luft nach außen saugen. Kann ich H100 ohne die mitgelieferten Lüfter einfach dahinter montieren? Oder muss ich die vorhandenen Lüfter auswechseln und die mitgelieferten benutzen? Hat sowas schon mal jemand gemacht? Bin hier etwas ratlos und wäre für jeden Ratschlag dankbar.

Thx
Orpheus1982


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. November 2011)

Lüfter könntest du verbauen wonach es beliebt, so wie es aussieht dürfte der Abstand der Rückwand passen. Trotzdem könnte es wohl etwas knapp werden was den Deckellüfter betrifft. Ich würde sogar mal behaupten das man mit dem Thermaright Macho gleich gut und leiser kühlen könnte bei nichtmal des halben Geldeinsatzes


----------



## mehmi (17. November 2011)

Ich würd schon sagen, dass die H100 besser kühlt als der Macho. Musst jedoch darauf achten, dass die zwei Lüfter, die am Radiator sind nicht die warme Luft nach draußen, sondern die kühlere Außenluft nach innen saugen. Für eine noch bessere Kühlung kannst du natürlich auch noch zwei Lüfter auf die andere Seite der Radiators schrauben, um eine Push-Pull Konfiguration zu haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

